# Eisbaer LT erweitert - horrende Temperaturen auf dem i7 4790k



## wodanallfather (15. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend liebe PCGH-Forenmember,
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, der die selben Komponenten/die selbe Kühlmethode benutzt.
Da mir die Temperaturen meiner Vega 56 Strix nicht so gefallen haben,ich den i7 höher Takten  und ich schon immer mal eine (halbwegs) custom Wasserkühlung bauen wollte, dachte ich mir, ich setze richtig mit der Eisaber LT 360mm und der Eiswolf 360mm in einem BeQuiet SilentBase 601 (modded, die Radis passen nach Dremel-Attacke beide rein).
Nachdem ich die Tempereaturen der vega gebändigt habe und das sehr zufriedenstellend, stellt sich zum ersten mal mein i7 4790k aka Devils Canyon quer. Meinem Vorbesitzer (einem Kollegen von mir) war er zu heiß und er hat sich den i5 8600k gekauft, ich habe den laut seinen Angaben mit Der8auer und Thermal Grizzly (editConductonaut geköpften i7 bekommen. Gekühlt wurde er vor LC mit einem BeQuiet DarkRock Slim in Push+Pull bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen. Hat immer hingehauen, Idle 23-25° bei 18°C Raumtemperatur, unter (Game-)Last so 45°C. 
Problem nun: er idlet bei 30-35, Chrome so Mitte 40 und in Games manchmal (je nach Game) zwischen 60 und 70°C. 
Da ich wie erwähnt ein wenig moderates OC  versuchen wollte, habe ich den fixen Turbomulti von x44 (bei 100BCLK entsprechend 4400MHz) bei 1.25V Vcore (durch CPUz ausgelesen) 15 minuten Prime 95 laufen lassen (um ungefähr nen Temp limit zu bekommen), da rennt er mir auf 95°C hoch, und wäre noch locker weiter gestiegen. Die Graka lag bei ca.25°C normaler idle Temperatur, obwohl bestimmt 1-2°C Schwankung drin gewesen sein könnte. Die Lüfter habe ich Testweise bei 5V, 7V und 12V (1500rpm) laufen lassen, mit keiner bedeutsamen Temperatursenkung.

Mein Setup:
-i7 4790k (delidded) unter Wasser (@4.4GHz, noch KEIN OC meinerseits)
-Vega 56 Strix unter Wasser (OC+UV)
-16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz RAM (XMP)
-Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1
-Eisbaer LT (integrierte Pumpe)+Eiswolf GPX Vega (ohne Pumpe)
-2x 360 x 30mm Radis, 6 BeQuiet SilentWings (1500rpm) drauf
-1 Lüfter ohne Radi nach hinten ausblasend
-WLP: Arcric MX-4 2019, ganzflächig dünn mit einem Plastikspatel aufgetragen 
-BeQuiet Straight Power 11 650W

Meine Lösungsansätze:
-Doppelt gecheckt ob ich die Folie auf dem Kühler vergessen hab
-Pumpe geprüft, läuft bei 2600-2700rpm
-Sockel geprüft, alle Pins funktionieren
-Weder bei Prime noch bei Memtest gab es Fehlermeldungen

Meine Fragen:
-Kann es sein, dass der i7 gar nicht geköpft ist (und der Kollege mich u.U. angeflunkert hat) (es ist Hochtemperatursilikon an den Rändern des DIE zu sehen, der m.M.n. nicht so von Intel fabriziert wird)
-Sollte ich den Kühlblock der CPU MEHR als handfest anziehen? hab dafür keinen Schraubendreher benutzt, weil ich gelesen hab, dass man die wirklich nur handfest anziehen soll, und ich dazu neige die zu fest zu ziehen _ mir ging der i7 wegen zu fest gezogenem DarkRock einmal nicht an.
-Muss ich mir unbedingt ein AGB holen? Es ist keine Luft im System, habe jeden Radi vor Erweiterung nochmal aufgefüllt. Die Pumpe rattert auch nicht, sie pumpt nur und macht normale Pumpengeräusche. (Bin auch Aquarianer, ich weiß, wie Pumpen sich anhören, die Luft schlucken.)
-Schafft die einzelne DC-LT in der Eisbaer das oder muss ich den Kühlblock abmachen, mir einen CPU-Kühlblock ohne Pumpe holen, aber dafür eine extra Pumpe mit AGB?

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Lösungsansätze und Beantwortung meiner langwierigen Fragen


----------



## claster17 (16. Januar 2020)

wodanallfather schrieb:


> Thermal Grizzly Cryonaut geköpften i7



Kryonaut oder Conductonaut?



> Problem nun: er idlet bei 30-35, Chrome so Mitte 40 und in Games manchmal (je nach Game) zwischen 60 und 70°C.)



Das sind ganz normale Temperaturen. Die Temperaturen deines Kollegen hingegen scheinen mir unrealistisch niedrig.



> 15 minuten Prime 95 laufen lassen (um ungefähr nen Temp limit zu bekommen), da rennt er mir auf 95°C hoch



Ebenfalls nichts besonderes, wenn es eine aktuelle p95-Version ist.



> Kann es sein, dass der i7 gar nicht geköpft ist



Mein geköpfter 4790K mit Conductonaut hat trotz wesentlich größerer WaKü ähnliche Temperaturen wie du erzielt.


----------



## GrueneMelone (16. Januar 2020)

Prime mit AVX könnte durchaus passen. Was sagt dein ein einfacher Test? Beispielsweise in CPU-Z oder irgendein Benchmark?

Der i7 4790K heißt nicht umsonst Heizwell. 

Wenn andere Test auch über 90Grad zeigen, würde ich die CPU nochmal köpfen und neu mit Flüssigmetall versehen.


----------



## wodanallfather (16. Januar 2020)

Moin, und danke euch schonmal für die Antworten.



claster17 schrieb:


> Kryonaut oder Conductonaut?


Sorry, hatte mich vertan, war das Conductonaut Flüssigmetall, soweit er sagte. Keine normale WLP.




> Das sind ganz normale Temperaturen. Die Temperaturen deines Kollegen hingegen scheinen mir unrealistisch niedrig.


Die Temps mit dem Darkrock waren noch bei mir, vor der Wakü. Dat lief super, und war auf jeden Fall kühler als jetzt.



> Ebenfalls nichts besonderes, wenn es eine aktuelle p95-Version ist.


Nein, habe noch eine alte ohne AVX (glaube die 28.5). Habe die FFTs von 4 bis 4069, FFT time auf 15 Minuten und 80% meines RAMs in einem Custom Test. Habe ich bis jetzt inmer gemacht. Wichtig: mit dem DarkRock habe ich mich nie getraut, Prime überhaupt anzumachen, weil er ja gerade Heizwell heißt. Weswegen ich die Wakü gebaut habe. Kann ja nicht sein, dass er bei 160W (laut CoreTemp) heißer  läüft als meine Vega, die bei keinem Bench/Spiel heißer als 70 Grad am wärmsten Sensor wird und dabei 210W verbrät...


----------



## Dagnarus (31. Januar 2020)

Mein alter 4790k (geköpft und mit Conductonaut drunter) lief auf 4.6 (1.24V) nie über 75 Grad. Idle 25-27 Grad je nach Wassertemp. War allerdings ne Custom WaKü. Mit nem Heatkiller IV drauf. 
Ungeköpft hatte ich auch Temperaturen in Richtung 90 Grad. Würde ich dann lieber nochmal die Haube runter machen und nachschauen. Grad den 4790k hat man in weniger als 5 Minuten geköpft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

